# Oi! That's My Picture!!



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I have been running a small valeting business for the last 8 years and over that time I have keep a photo record of some of my work, as many of you probably do. 
Now. It came to my attention via email last night (thank you again) that a photo of mine, and other individuals, had appeared on a valeting business website in their Pictures basically saying "these are cars we've cleaned". I was at first surprised to see this image in someone else's Gallery, then rather angry that 8 hours of my hard work were so easily passed of by somebody else. Clicking the image revealed a Google image page showing my site behind it.

What would you people suggest my next course of action?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Best of it is, when you click on the photos it links to original web page.
Id send a polite but to the point email saying remove it or else you will get your solicitor involved.
I know that other supporters on here have had the same problem in the past.

Steve


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

To nick a photo is one thing but to then click it and it goes to the owners website is plan stupid! 

Every picture I have on my site is my own work, should watermark them I guess.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. 

Suppose I should have put something on my pictures, there will be soon. Tho' it doesn't seem to bother this company as there's an image on there with a watermark!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

carcare said:


> For your information google horshamvaleting


So is that your site or the offending body? if its not yours, what car was done by you ?


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Seems like all the pics in their gallery link to other people's sites!!!

Their command of the English language is not so good, either.


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

ive just had a look at that website and about 5 of the pics have been nick from others website cos when u click them it takes you to there website what a **** taker its not fair for us who have done the work and others are taking the credit for it !!!!!


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

That's the offending site. The picture in question is the one in my Avatar.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

wedgie said:


> So is that your site or the offending body? if its not yours, what car was done by you ?


At a guess, the one in the OP's avatar


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

There are quite a few spelling mistakes in the website which isn't a great advert for a business in my opinion.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

If your website hosting package offers it, enable image hotlinking protection.

That way, the images on his website should change to a big fat red cross with a "THIS IMAGE HAS BEEN STOLEN"

Would be quite embarrasing for any business


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Id love people to tell me what they think of my site. Off to find £150 fees so I can post it.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

@ahdinko 

I'll have to check that thanks


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

carcare said:


> That's the offending site. The picture in question is the one in my Avatar.


Sorry mate, i must have been having a blonde moment :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

@wedgie

No worries.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you know if you have Cpanel on your hosting?
If so, it's dead easy. 

Send me a pm and I don't mind lending a hand, its nasty to see people's hard work stolen like that!


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Just checking now. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

cant understand why it costs another £10 to clean alloys and treat plastics????? lol


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Terrible but I wouldn't worry as anyone with common sense can see the site owner wouldn't be let near a Ferrari. I wonder if they would claim the OP's pic of the Ferrari was from one of their full valet treatments:-



> Full Valet from £35
> Item description: Wash, vac ,leather, windows cleaned inside and out, alloys cleaned, door shuts cleaned, dashboard and plastics dusted, tyres treated. Wash and wax, vac ,leather, windows cleaned inside and out and polished, alloys cleaned, door shuts cleaned, dashboard and plastics dusted and treated, minor stains removed and tyres treated. Wash and wax plus full hand polish, vac ,leather, windows cleaned inside and out and polished, alloys cleaned and arches, door shuts cleaned, dashboard and plastics dusted and treated, seats and carpets washed, all compartments cleaned, tyres treated and air freshner added. ( machine polishing avaliable on request )


I'm not up on valet prices but what kind of job would you get for that if all the above is included


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

That would get a basic valet for £35 from me! That service would be £100+ but would be 10times better!


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Terrible but I wouldn't worry as anyone with common sense can see the site owner wouldn't be let near a Ferrari. I wonder if they would claim the OP's pic of the Ferrari was from one of their full valet treatments:-
> 
> I'm not up on valet prices but what kind of job would you get for that if all the above is included


They clean the alloys and arches three times.. sounds top notch to me! :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fairly certain one of my beading pictures appeared on a huge companies site but then it disappeared when i went to printscreen - might have not been the same, but they were REALLY similar.

Sue the hell out of the company I say (if you can).


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Terrible but I wouldn't worry as anyone with common sense can see the site owner wouldn't be let near a Ferrari. I wonder if they would claim the OP's pic of the Ferrari was from one of their full valet treatments:-
> 
> quote-
> Full Valet from £35
> ...


How many times do they repeat the same thing????


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Is there no way to stop people from copying your pics i have seen it on some sites when it wont let you right click on an image


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Id change the pic on your site to something off a german gay porn site  

Remove it from showing on yours and bobs your uncle one thieving git gets what he deserves 

You can always save it under another name and upload it again to your site too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I can still steal a picture without right clicking. Printscreen and crop.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

ahdinko said:


> If your website hosting package offers it, enable image hotlinking protection.
> 
> That way, the images on his website should change to a big fat red cross with a "THIS IMAGE HAS BEEN STOLEN"
> 
> Would be quite embarrasing for any business


@geordie 1982

apparently so.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> I can still steal a picture without right clicking. Printscreen and crop.


There are protections you can install to get around printscreen too.. try it on some movies/videos on internet, you'll find quite a few come out as a blank black screen.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

james b said:


> Id change the pic on your site to something off a german gay porn site


great idea :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Is there no way to stop people from copying your pics i have seen it on some sites when it wont let you right click on an image


That just makes it more difficult for people who don't realise theres a print screen button


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

They spell "pictures" with an apostrophe :lol:

"Picture is"


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> They spell "pictures" with an apostrophe :lol:
> 
> "Picture is"


My Wife is a teacher. She said if emailed them I should point that out.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Think smart before you do anything fella.

Here.

Hopefully the Mods will make a decision on this thread soon.

Maxtor.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

They've borrowed those pictures too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ahdinko said:


> There are protections you can install to get around printscreen too.. try it on some movies/videos on internet, you'll find quite a few come out as a blank black screen.


thats why i said picture, not movie/video.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> thats why i said picture, not movie/video.


Said protections can be applied to images too though, that was just a good way of showing an example of it


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Unfortunately it just says pictures; not portfolio, or a sample of our work. While it may be implied nowhere does it directly claim it's his own work.

Always copyright your images :thumb:

The audi pictured links to a crosby valeting while I know for a fact it was not prepared by them, so it's been stolen twice!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

every single picture has been stolen from a different valeting website

once you click it it links it to the owners website


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

DiamondShine said:


> Unfortunately it just says pictures; not portfolio, or a sample of our work. While it may be implied nowhere does it directly claim it's his own work.


This is true. But do you think that if you're a client thinking about having your car done?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Can I sign their email address up for a few things? :lol:


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

Ooooo like that


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

sim L said:


> Can I sign their email address up for a few things? :lol:


Obviously. I'd have to suggest that's not a good idea


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

I will give them a call and ask them if they did your Fezza  Horsham is only a few miles away so i might even see the guy when i'm over there. Could be funny...


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

I like this guys approach

http://www.davidairey.com/stop-image-theft-hotlinking-htaccess/


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

Learning hotlinking on htaccess then eh? 
If you're going to do it for your images, and block absolutely everything (including google images), then its advisable to only do it against your /images folder.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Just having a google. I get the feeling you may have forgotten more than I know.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

PM me, you have your hosting with amenworld.com, right?


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Spooky. That is correct.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

carcare said:


> That's the offending site. The picture in question is the one in my Avatar.


Can you change the picture but keep the link exactly the same

Maybe changing with theiving barsteward text added and change the image too


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Tried that, I renamed the file doesn't seem to have changed.


----------



## thesilentone (Jul 14, 2010)

It's still there mate. I mean it shows on your website still. I think if it doesn't show on your website then it won't show on his either.

Actually it might be cached on googles server. If thats the case you can't do much unless google removes it themselves from their own server.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mmmmmm!
Seems some folk will stoop extremely low.
Sad really.
I had this done when I set up.
Name was used, website was made, im even on youtube ( well im not but the name is )
I find it quite a giggle that no brainers have to result to school yard tactics due to them barely having one braincell in there head.
The lesson to be learned from this is copyright everything if you can and watermark all pictures.
I would personally keep the pictures as they are yours and will have come from your IP addy.


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

Still giggling about signing up his email. Incontinence pads? Stanair chair lifts?find a new friend? Not to mention the ones you wouldn't want yer mum to see!
And it would be wrong to phone up and ask about his method


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

This is the image link that is on the site.

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...care-mvs.co.uk/images/Cars/Ferrari/360cs9.JPG

Not sure if it's true "Hot Linking"

The file name on my site is now different.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Perhaps changing the hotlinked pictures to goatse or tubgirl will be a temporary fix....


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahh tubgirl, and was it lemon zesty?


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

And this was a good thread till you mention those two


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Horsham valeting has to be the best website ever. What a bunch of twunts to hot link every photo to another company :lol: One click on the photo and they're royaly owned. A site of massive fail :wall:

That really has made my day.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Replacing image with tubgirl :lol:

I emailed the person yesterday informing them they had 48 hours to remove my content from their site. After that tubgirl goes up.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

thah is why i be carefull where i upload my pics to

*beginner101*


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

It must be vexing, and hopefully they have enough sense to remove the links.
However, if they don't you could contact Trading Standards for the areas they trade/advertise in as I agree that posting links to Picture's (sic) of other peoples work is likley to mislead since anybody would assume that the pictures are representative of their work.

If, for any reason, you (or anybody else) want to report them anonymously, you can do so here :

http://www.ripofftipoff.net/index.htm

using this form :

http://www.ripofftipoff.net/notify.htm

Hopefully they would be forced to remove the links or at least post a disclaimer so as not to mislead consumers.

I'd also report them for excessive and incorrect use of apostrophes while you're at it. 

Steve O.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Just because it links to your site when it's clicked on it doesn't always means it's being hosted by your site. It could be on his site yet still link to yours. Obviously the only way to check this is by changing the pic on your site and see if it changes on his - looks like you've tried this though.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Send the boys round :devil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

That is crazy!!!!!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

mate i hear ya

here's pictures of my old 350Z that someone made a montage of for his own business/website

http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=6180582&srcid=72291

there's a similar video of my dad's murci and f430 floating around as well


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Theres a picture from CJA Valeting's site on there, isn't he on DW?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Theres a picture from CJA Valeting's site on there, isn't he on DW?


he posted on the other page saying he'd emailed him re: the photos


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ah.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Morally its wrong, legally its unlawful.

If memory serves - as soon as you take a picture or write an article it is protected by copyright. It doesn't have to display your name or (c) symbol. The protection is automatic. Plagiarism or theft is automatic based on the date of upload.

On the site I moderate we tend to get lots and lots of paragraphs 'cut and pasted' from newspaper articles and journals to highlight and support/defend/denounce certain issues.

The general rule and common courtesy is to 'cut and paste' the absolute minimum from the article and to link back to your source (to credit the owner of the work) and to show you are *not claiming* the thoughts/ideas as your own but are merely using the text/article to highlight and support your own hypothesis.

By not linking to the owner of the work and by not giving credit to the owner of the work he has breached copyright.

We don't usually get issues with pictures as such. We do get issues arising with graphs (which are usually in a jpg format, so technically a "picture") and we demand links to the source material and credit to the site or owner.

He has not used the photos to discuss or challenge the merits of certain products (which is allowed on internet forums under "fair usage") he has merely taken the photos.

Maybe this guy thinks by leaving the footprint back to the original site is sufficient?

It isnt. Its theft.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

CJA Valeting said:


> Replacing image with tubgirl :lol:
> 
> I emailed the person yesterday informing them they had 48 hours to remove my content from their site. After that tubgirl goes up.


Have you had any response?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Personally, my first course of action would be to get a screen grab of the whole page clearly showing their name at the top and your photo, print it off and send them an invoice for unauthorised use of photographs, along with details of what legal action will follow if the invoice goes unpaid. I'd then also tell them that the invoice (let's say it's for £200) is for usage up until now, and if they wish to continue to use my photos to promote their business then that will be the monthly rate from now on.
As far as I understand it, in these cases an invoice received must be paid and the courts will always go against them, as it is theft, although it seldom seems to get that far once the culprit has sought legal advice or done a bit of research of their own. This seems to be the case from stories I've read on photography forums anyway. I read a post on one forum, (and boy do I wish I'd bookmarked it as I can't find it now and don't even know what forum it was on) where a pro commercial photographer found loads of his images being used illegally, including by a local Council and a University. He spent hours finding these using all sorts of web tools and so on, sent out invoices and they all had to pay.... in total it was something like £17,000 he netted :doublesho He is a top photographer mind, not shy with his rates anyway I imagine.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Theres a picture from CJA Valeting's site on there, isn't he on DW?


Hi there :wave:



carcare said:


> Have you had any response?


Not as yet, he has until just after midnight tonight to change it.

It makes you wonder how long it's been up there before we got the email about it.

Also I was thinking as to why the site links to our sites, and two reasons I could think of were:

a) He's sandwich short of a picnic
or
b) He pissed someone off and they have had a bit of fun changing the pictures and web links.

Maybe he doesn't have access to his site anymore :lol:


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Good point CJA.

I got the feeling from the mail, and a chat with the mailer, that you may be right in both your points. 

The question is, will there be a response?


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

i done that weeks ago i was useing it as an example of what to me

*beginner101*


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> Personally, my first course of action would be to get a screen grab of the whole page clearly showing their name at the top and your photo, print it off and send them an invoice for unauthorised use of photographs, along with details of what legal action will follow if the invoice goes unpaid. I'd then also tell them that the invoice (let's say it's for £200) is for usage up until now, and if they wish to continue to use my photos to promote their business then that will be the monthly rate from now on.
> As far as I understand it, in these cases an invoice received must be paid and the courts will always go against them, as it is theft, although it seldom seems to get that far once the culprit has sought legal advice or done a bit of research of their own. This seems to be the case from stories I've read on photography forums anyway. I read a post on one forum, (and boy do I wish I'd bookmarked it as I can't find it now and don't even know what forum it was on) where a pro commercial photographer found loads of his images being used illegally, including by a local Council and a University. He spent hours finding these using all sorts of web tools and so on, sent out invoices and they all had to pay.... in total it was something like £17,000 he netted :doublesho He is a top photographer mind, not shy with his rates anyway I imagine.


I vaguely remember this. I think it was istockphoto (or one of the other big online stock photo galleries). They went totally crazy and were suing sites where people had used jokey images in some of their posts, right up to people who were using images on their websites and litrature.

They won every time.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

this is why all my pics are water marked on the hosting server, stops the cheeky idiots straight away!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

wow 8 pages and i see no one looking up who owns the domain, well by some chance, some one may have done it for you,



> Domain name:
> horshamvaleting.co.uk
> 
> Registrant:
> ...


there u go all the info you will need...


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> this is why all my pics are water marked on the hosting server, stops the cheeky idiots straight away!


If you look at one of the pictures it has the owners details on it.

@20RSport

Wow, that's a fair bit of information that you have found by chance.:thumb:


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

So are we suggesting some 'old fashion' letters pointing out the error of this chaps ways? I think if I got half a dozen letters through the post asking nicely not to use certain pictures, I'd be a tad worried that you knew where I lived and all that that implies.
Don't have to be threatening, just a polite'dont use my picture'


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

CJA and myself are awaiting a response. CJA's 48 hours must be up sometime soon. I was tight, only gave him 24. Just preparing my Invoice now according to 20RSport it's probably been in use since 04 June 2010 so I think £200 for the first month and £100 per month should cover it.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Scott.
Finally on here. I think everyones comments on here are brilliant and just glad I could be of assistance to yourself and other affected parties... I think there was about 7 or 8 people I emailed about this in the end.
As for the invoice idea... GENIUS! Have to say though, I honestly think he'll just ignore it (as you can probably tell he is a little bit stupid) 
I could go on and on about things he's done and things I've heard about him through the trade but I'll leave it for another day, unless of course lots of you wanna know 
As i've said I'd be more that happy to drop him a line and just give him a little nudge (politely of course) but I did put his number on the email incase you feel you'd like to.
P.S I haven't looked and don't intend to... but what is tubgirl?????


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Fair few pics have gone, however carcare's is still active.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey, glad you could join up and post comment on this situation. Just remember to stay well away from tubgirl!!!

Hopefully some of those whose images are on this site will contact him too. I just find it so cheecky to pass images that belong to someone else as those of your own.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

carcare said:


> CJA and myself are awaiting a response. CJA's 48 hours must be up sometime soon. I was tight, only gave him 24. Just preparing my Invoice now according to 20RSport it's probably been in use since 04 June 2010 so I think £200 for the first month and £100 per month should cover it.


My 48 hours ran out last night and the images were still there at that point but now they have been taken down I will leave it at that. I was so close to sending an invoice too.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I know tell me about it. As I told you in our conversation, hes done so many things in the past which I've thought have been so pathetic but never to this point where I become enraged with the little numpty. Even though none of the pics were mine, I still thought it completely nessasary to let you all know that this was going on. Were all just trying to earn an honest living and its people like him that just give the trade a bad name. So between everyone... He is now SHAMED! 
I'd loved to have been a fly on the wall when he read the emails to remove the pics.


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm lesson learnt im off to watermark all my pics well after i learn how!

Out of interest how did you find out he was using your pics did someone just stumble accross it or is there a way you can check assuming he's uing your hosting that is?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Have not read all the replies but if this was me? I would create another library with pictures, watermark them all and then link this on site with your gallery. Change all the old pictures while keeping original names of the pictures that the site linked to in the old gallery with a message:

"STOP STEALING MY PICTURES AND TAKING CREDIT FOR MY WORK"

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Whitty_1811_d said:


> hmm lesson learnt im off to watermark all my pics well after i learn how!
> 
> Out of interest how did you find out he was using your pics did someone just stumble accross it or is there a way you can check assuming he's uing your hosting that is?


I was just talking to another local valeter who I get on with quite well and he just mentioned that the chap in question had started up another company with a new website (well if you can call it that... it's awfull) he also told me to check out the gallery and that all the pics had been stolen from other peoples websites! hearing this, along with not thinking much of him anyway I took it apon myself to email every owner of original pics warning them that some foooooool is using their pics to promote his site (just wrong)
The rest as you have probably read is history and this little chav probably feels a little foolish :lol:


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

As 888-Dave said in his post, that is how i found out. There is some data available regarding links to a website if you use Google Analytics, which I really recommend. Also in google search bar type "Link:www.mysite" can show some but is a little limited. There maybe someone on here who could provide more information.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> To nick a photo is one thing but to then click it and it goes to the owners website is plan stupid!
> 
> Every picture I have on my site is my own work, should watermark them I guess.


The best way to water mark your photos to avoid this...Is to have the water mark run diagonally across the whole image....Then the water mark cannot be cut/trimmed off and used on another website/forum etc.

Problem solved :thumb:


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

I know this because when iv been viewing some websites before looking at nicely modified cars, iv gone to use the picture as a screen saver etc...And i cant!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Id love it if someone nicked one of mine to use as there screensaver tho! Thats ok in my book!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you considered apart from Trading Standards contacting Auto Glym? sure they do not want to be connected to a "site" such as this??


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Just googled the phone number and came up with this:

http://crystalclearmobilevaleting.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

carcare said:


> Just googled the phone number and came up with this:
> 
> http://crystalclearmobilevaleting.co.uk/default.aspx


It says on the hompage there part of Crystal Mobile Valeting, there are a few pics on their website no doubt stolen


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

carcare said:


> Just googled the phone number and came up with this:
> 
> http://crystalclearmobilevaleting.co.uk/default.aspx


What a surprise, another great example of how not to do a web site for your business.
Four of the photos in the gallery have the Ebay watermark too. Ok, they may have valeted the cars for sale and then got the photos from there, or maybe I'm just giving them too much benefit of the doubt... hmmmm.


----------



## simon.hunter (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi all
two issues here.

Firstly, he hasn't claimed the pics were of his work, and has left the links up to the originators site. Tho dubious, he could argue that he hasn't broken the law as he is not passing the work of as his own. Pics once published are in the public domain.

Secondly, and more importantly, if you investigate a little further you will see that this guy is making money by an entirely legit affiliate marketing scheme. 

Not much can be done here I'm afraid, tho I do see how frustrating/annoying it is to the company owners who see their picutres displayed here.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

simon.hunter said:


> Hi all
> two issues here.
> 
> Firstly, he hasn't claimed the pics were of his work, and has left the links up to the originators site. Tho dubious, he could argue that he hasn't broken the law as he is not passing the work of as his own. Pics once published are in the public domain.
> ...


Sorry Simon, you are wrong.

See here for an example - http://www.trucknetuk.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=29328

_"Members please note.

There are fairly stringent copyright laws that we have to obey, just because an image is shown on the internet or you bought it from a trader does not mean that it is available to be posted, copied or directly linked to for display on the internet. If we are contacted by the owners of copyrighted images we will/may to remove the image from your post."_


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, the photographer retains original copyright unless he transfers it as part of the deal with the commission, or he is employed by a company and it is in the contract of employment. Photos may not be reproduced without the photographer's permission and it is regarded as breach of copyright and theft.

It's why people need to be very careful where they put photos and need to read the Ts and Cs of places like Facebook and Flickr, and who they submit photos to like news web sites, or competitions, where they will often grab full copyright to them to use in the future as they please in the small print.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've read most of this thread. Has anyone thought about emailing all the other companies on his site, and getting them to change their images....

Just looked, and I'm sure his amount of pictures has been reduced to about 8 now. I'm sure there were more the other day


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That must feel so annoying! I would be mortified to see my hard work that I've not only spent a long time on the actual car but also worked hard to get to work on that sort of car!

I went sick at first when I clicked on the site as your red ferrari you mentioned is took at a similar angle to one I do regular, with being on the phone I had to look twice to realise it was the hard top version! :lol:

I hope you manage to get your images back and don't have to deal with that any more, can't believe someone would have the ignorance to do something like that!


Rob


----------



## Mister Sheen (Aug 1, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Just looked, and I'm sure his amount of pictures has been reduced to about 8 now. I'm sure there were more the other day


Down to 7 now, and yes I agree there were a lot more there the other day


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

packard said:


> Have you considered apart from Trading Standards contacting Auto Glym? sure they do not want to be connected to a "site" such as this??


Are you sure you have the right site?



-Mat- said:


> I've read most of this thread. Has anyone thought about emailing all the other companies on his site, and getting them to change their images....
> 
> Just looked, and I'm sure his amount of pictures has been reduced to about 8 now. I'm sure there were more the other day


Yeah, most of the people that were affected were emailed. Still waiting for mine to come off.



simon.hunter said:


> Secondly, and more importantly, if you investigate a little further you will see that this guy is making money by an entirely legit affiliate marketing scheme.


What do you mean?


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

the image on the front page is from pennine valeting


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

The Porsche links to a posters website.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you done the robots.txt thing Carcare? That should stop the google robot from crawling the folder and caching it.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

carcare said:


> Just googled the phone number and came up with this:
> 
> http://crystalclearmobilevaleting.co.uk/default.aspx


Yer scott, Thats his old company name, he was just as rubbish then as well


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

carcare said:


> Just googled the phone number and came up with this:
> 
> http://crystalclearmobilevaleting.co.uk/default.aspx


stunning website :tumbleweed:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> I've read most of this thread. Has anyone thought about emailing all the other companies on his site, and getting them to change their images....
> 
> Just looked, and I'm sure his amount of pictures has been reduced to about 8 now. I'm sure there were more the other day


As soon as I saw this, I emailed every single person who's picture/s were on the site. As said before, there are some on there from posters sites and car sales sites etc(not much we an do for them) I got replies from about 4-5 people, 2 mails were sent back as undelivered (again... not much more I could do there) but I see most pics have gone. 
I cant believe Car Cares ferrari is still on there, also CVS's Mazza


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

ahdinko said:


> Have you done the robots.txt thing Carcare? That should stop the google robot from crawling the folder and caching it.


Yes thanks I've done that. Thanks for all your help.:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

If I see him about I will nidge him politely to remove your picture. Thought I saw him this morning but apparently not as I've been told he's taken all his sign writing off his van. Will keep an eye open for him:thumb:


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

888-Dave said:


> If I see him about I will nidge him politely to remove your picture. Thought I saw him this morning but apparently not as I've been told he's taken all his sign writing off his van. Will keep an eye open for him:thumb:


Was the sign writing peeled from someone else's van? :lol:


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

OutLore said:


> Was the sign writing peeled from someone else's van? :lol:


You just killed me man :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

OutLore said:


> Was the sign writing peeled from someone else's van? :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!! Im sure when/if he re-does the writing it will indeed be a copy of someone elses
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

Had a quick look this morning - CarCare's Ferrari is is up!!!!!!!!!!!

Time for another, stronger email or letter?


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

I text the guy got this reply.

"sorry 4 dis mis understanding the person who designed our sight should hav uploaded our images bt as he lost our usb stick he decided he would use other images sorry"

So we'll see if it gets taken off tonight.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful use of the English language...


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

carcare said:


> I text the guy got this reply.
> 
> "sorry 4 dis mis understanding the person who designed our sight should hav uploaded our images bt as he lost our usb stick he decided he would use other images sorry"
> 
> So we'll see if it gets taken off tonight.


There could be an element of truth in that I suppose, I seem to remember another similar case on here that was blamed on the chap who built the web site, but surely you'd question why your own photos weren't being used and tell the designer to replace them, or in this case, supply them to him again. Or it could simply be an excuse...

We'll have to see what photos go up in their place then.

One thing is for sure, his web site will have probably shown an increase in hits in the last few days, pity it was for all the wrong reasons though.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

give the guy a few days to get it changed if not then an official solicitors letter will surely get him moving in removing them.


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

All the original pictures have gone the new ones are courtesy of Ebay.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

carcare said:


> All the original pictures have gone the new ones are courtesy of Ebay.


:lol::lol:

Some people never learn


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

packard said:


> Have you considered apart from Trading Standards contacting Auto Glym? sure they do not want to be connected to a "site" such as this??


Sorry mate that was my site just realised what you ment. Trying to stop it happening again just got it a bit wrong.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Images have gone but the links are still there if you click the small blocks to the left of the images.






Sytner and PVS should kick his ass :lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

He must be so busy he has no time to take a few photos? or is so poor he cant afford a camera


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't read the full thread but I would have invoiced him for unauthorised use of an image for commercial reasons, after all you took the photo you hold the copyright so if your work is used you deserve to be paid.

Then once paid request he remove it as the work isn't his.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

CJA Valeting said:


> Images have gone but the links are still there if you click the small blocks to the left of the images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...good work that man! :lol:

Looking at the window cleaning services this site offers, it seems his web designer may have 'accidentally' pinched pictures from The MGWC (Master Guild of Window Cleaners) and possibly from *Ionics* :doublesho

Ionics have a fearsome reputation for protecting their brand.

I recognise the cropped photo of the hand holding squegee...and it looks very much like that on Ionics use!

Ionics - http://www.ionicsystems.com/english/

I hope its not an Ionics picture his web designer pinched...!!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Multipla Mick said:


> There could be an element of truth in that I suppose, I seem to remember another similar case on here that was blamed on the chap who built the web site, but surely you'd question why your own photos weren't being used and tell the designer to replace them, or in this case, supply them to him again. Or it could simply be an excuse...
> 
> We'll have to see what photos go up in their place then.
> 
> One thing is for sure, his web site will have probably shown an increase in hits in the last few days, pity it was for all the wrong reasons though.


Believe me, he's lying! no web designer worth their sort would come up with work like that... poor is an understatement! The site looks exactly like his old one www.crystalclearmobilevaleting.co.uk
His work ethic is just so unprofessional you wouldn't believe it. This isnt the first time he's got himself in trouble... Got severly told off for putting signs for his services on roundabouts and fences outside big corporate companys round where I live. The guy is a complete MORON!


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

im only few miles away from Horsham and i dont think ive ever seen his van, you tend to see most people from time to time, almost as if valeting vans have big arrows pointing at them


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

VA03LET said:


> im only few miles away from Horsham and i dont think ive ever seen his van, you tend to see most people from time to time, almost as if valeting vans have big arrows pointing at them


You From H.H buddy? Think I recognise your no. plate


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> You From H.H buddy? Think I recognise your no. plate


:wave: sure am


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

VA03LET said:


> :wave: sure am


Would you by chance drive a blue Trafic with your company name in white, (obviously cant say the name) but does the name consist of one of the big oceans? I think we may have worked for the same guy (at different times) many years ago


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

yep your right, probably back in the days of when i couldnt be bothered and had alot of unbusiness like problem going on in my life, who was it out of interest?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

His website is truly awful and probably the reason(s) he doesn't have pics of his own on there are (a) he doesn't have a camera or is hopeless at taking pics or, more likely in my opinion, (b) he hasn't built up a sufficient portfolio of his own work so he figures the easiest way out is nick other people's work! How the hell he thought other valeters wouldn't notice is beyond me though and the icing on the 'numpty' cake are the links back to the websites the pics were nicked from!


----------

